# Bear bait site?



## hillajam (Jul 9, 2009)

:help:My question is how do you guys set up your bear bait site?

I've been finding a low spot dumping the bait and throwing logs on top. I also do honey burns.

I've bear hunted twice before. The first time didn't know anything. The second time I found out where to get bait. This year my father and I are applying for Newberry's 3rd season. 

Need some pointers on what kind of woods to look for and how to go about setting up a bait station. 

Also have a question on why they give so many more tags for the 3rd season in newberry? What is the drawback of hunting the later season? 

Finally, are there any good how to books/DVDs out there about bear hunting? 

Thanks,

James


----------



## hillajam (Jul 9, 2009)

Did I say something to make people not want to reply. I know I'm new but I would appreciate some help.:help:


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

In general, I look for sites in cover that is low, wet and thick. Bears also like to follow the edges of rivers and lakes. They tend to avoid open areas except after dark. If you can find a hollow log or stump, it makes a good bait site. Otherwise, your choice of a hole or low spot works. I often look for a large tree with large roots that create pockets at the base of the tree and use those pockets as the bait site. Cover the bait well wirh the largest logs you can find to discourage, *****, skunks and crows/ravens.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

The third season should not have so many tags because it causes all kinds of problems. It's this season that bears become very selective as to what they eat. It is also when most hound hunters are hunting giving the false impression that a dog can somehow chase bears away for good. That is the farthest from the truth. Sow bears that are pregnant will start to stay close to their denning sites and my actually den during the final season. Sows with cubs are often foraging later as well a some of the larger boars. During the first season you can't keep a bear from eating, but as weight is put on the need to eat diminishes. Walking hibernation can be observed in Alaska when brown bear are fat and not eating. 

Back to where to bait. Try to find bear sign(tracks) in places that other hunters are not. A bear will camp on a bait if you feed it often. I have observed this many times. Commercial bait guides as well as houndsmen utilize this need to feed. High calorie food being delivered on a consistant basis makes any bear easy pickings....as long as they still want to eat. If you are getting a sow with cubs...try a differant location. Look for a track at least four inches across..that is about a 150 pound bear in most cases.

Heavy rocks and or logs over the bait will tell you for certain that a bear is visiting. A setion of hollow log is a good way to discourage ***** and other diggers from eating your bait. Remember that only natural wood can be used on public lands(no boards). Scouting for bear and finding one is the most rewarding part of bear hunting(unless you get a hound:lol...Baiting bear is far from rocket science..remember open dumps?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm nothing like an expert. I relied heavily on advice for fellow site members. But these are pics of my two bait stations. Both had bears come to them. The bottom pic is just a close up of the stump in the second pic. I used pie fillings to start them. But they fermented and really stunk up the area. This is a good thing as it turns out. I also used dog food which was not so popular. Baked goods were the easiest and cleanest to work with I think. Also, I made some anise oil drags to help bears find the stations. Like bear boy said. Doing the field work and seeing bears come in is really the best part. 

Good luck!


----------



## hillajam (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Just getting trail cam pics of bears got me hooked on bear hunting. I would even go as far as saying I look forward to the work of baiting because you never know what your bait site will look like. 

Speaking of baiting, I will not be able to regularly bait my sites due to the fact that I lve 7 hours away. I will be up as much as my father and uncle's are willing to go up and bait my sites. What would be best to do on the fisrt time I bait a site?

Should I put as much bait as I can and hope it lasts or should I put a couple gallons of bait down and make them hungry for the next time? 

Thanks so far guys. The pics are great too. Keep em coming.

James


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's one of our favorite bait site pics........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jimbard (Sep 22, 2009)

I always look at where the first hunt period baits are being set. If that hunter goes home after the first hunt and doesn't come back its a free hunt area. Be very careful of cutting trees and putting them over your bait even though it says to do it in the rule book. Its unlawful in many areas and can cost you a lot of money.
Remember the second hunt is best for the dog hunters, there dogs are at there best. The third hunt many of the dogs are tired or tore up. I have been doing this bear hunt for a very long time and prefer the third hunt or like we use to. Nov hunt.


----------

